# Northshore Fisher



## tgeewe (May 27, 2005)

I am planning to buy a Northshore Fisher 37 yacht for an about 3 years lasting (maybe even more) cruising around the world. It''s meant to serve 4 ppl onboard and our no. 1. question was safety.

We have a well-trained skipper with us who recommended this boat as it is unsinkable, yet well-sailable (this is what he told).

He also told that Northshore is a well-known brand and that we can rely on it. 

We seem to be able to afford a 15-20 years old boat from that kind.

Any help/recommendation/warnings/info on the brand, and specifically on Fishers would be appreciated as we are beginners on the theme.

I would also like to know the additional costs appearing at yacht buying. Hidden and unhidden costs. What to expect as renovation costs, what stuff do we have to buy (charts,electronic devices, etc.). VAT+whatever additional costs.

Thanqs in advance,
tgeewe


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

You might get more responses if you were to post the question on this "motor sailor" at a powerboat web site.


----------



## tgeewe (May 27, 2005)

I forgot that the money we have for spending on this yacht is about 115.000 GBP. On that it''s gotta be ready for sailing out.


----------



## tgeewe (May 27, 2005)

as far as I know this aint a powerboat...
this is a motorsailer as northshore.co.uk states ...

well ... i might be wrong as Im not native english speaking ... 

what sites would you recommend with such contents pls?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Take a look at:

http://www.fisherowners.co.uk/

http://banjer37msclub.tripod.com/motorsailers.htm

http://www.nauticat.co.uk/


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

T:

Every person''s view of the suitability of a given boat to liveaboard and cruise in is somewhat unique. Even so, I can''t imagine what your ''well-trained skipper'' was thinking to recommend this boat. Fishers are great boats up here in Northern Europe, where winds are heavy, a big engined boat can defeat tides, and the pilot house can be heated so the crew doesn''t have to endure the North Sea. If you plan a Circle, you will be sailing primarily in temperate, low-latitude areas where none of these attributes are needed. Moreover, on the longer legs of a Circle you really will need to SAIL, not motorsail. Fuel can be in short supply and its cost is only going ''up''. Fishers have a low-aspect, low-powered rig and you will sail slowly and, to weather, poorly. Again, a mismatch.

Another major consideration IMO is the Fisher''s tendency to roll its guts out when at anchor or sailing with a beam or quarter swell. Get a good picture of the underbody of a Fisher and look at it with this roll behavior in mind; see if the lines don''t suggest what I''m saying.

I was just on another fellow''s Fisher 34 yesterday. Stout, handsome, well-built - there are many attributes that can be claimed for this brand of boat. But as a trade wind sailing craft, it wouldn''t appear on my ''maybe'' list.

Jack


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

TGEEVE, I agree with WHOOSH not only in this: "Every person''s view of the suitability of a given boat to liveaboard and cruise in is somewhat unique", but I also share his personal view on the other issues on the subject, except perhaps on what refers to Pilothouses. I think that a pilothouse is an advantage for long and extensive cruising (certainly more in cold climates), but unless you sail only in the summer, there is ****ty weather everywhere.

For a more extensive discussion on the concept of Motorsailor, take a look here:

http://boatdesign.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4499

http://boatdesign.net/forums/showthread.php?t=501

Let me give you an advice. The Fisher is made in England by Northshore. Northshore makes three lines of very different, good and seaworthy boats: The Southerlies, the Fishers and the Vancouvers. In my opinion the Vancouver 38 Pilothouse is adapted for world cruise, even if I don’t know if it is comfortable for four (that''s the advantage of motorsailors - lots of space). Go to the shipyard and talk to the guys. I have met some of them in Nautical Saloons and I can tell you that they know a lot about boats and cruising. They can advise you on the right type of boat for doing what you want to do.

http://www.northshore.co.uk/

http://www.northshore.co.uk/broker/yacht.php?yacht=NSY30660


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

T, I certainly agree with PCP that Vancouvers are well built (and well designed). I''m not convinced their pilot house designs are as suitable as the traditional cabin trunk design given your mostly sub-tropical plans...but you can sort that out for yourself.

OTOH from what we''ve seen in 6 N European countries now, Brits pay more for every facet of boating here save fuel (berth, systems, and certainly boats) than anywhere else...and N Europe is more expensive than further south. If you were budgeting for a possible Vancouver, I can''t imagine why you wouldn''t opt for a Hallberg-Rassy or Najad or Malo; better engineered, better built and better resale at day''s end. Just some more things to mull on...

Jack


----------



## bwaherne (2 mo ago)

jack_patricia said:


> T:
> 
> Every person''s view of the suitability of a given boat to liveaboard and cruise in is somewhat unique. Even so, I can''t imagine what your ''well-trained skipper'' was thinking to recommend this boat. Fishers are great boats up here in Northern Europe, where winds are heavy, a big engined boat can defeat tides, and the pilot house can be heated so the crew doesn''t have to endure the North Sea. If you plan a Circle, you will be sailing primarily in temperate, low-latitude areas where none of these attributes are needed. Moreover, on the longer legs of a Circle you really will need to SAIL, not motorsail. Fuel can be in short supply and its cost is only going ''up''. Fishers have a low-aspect, low-powered rig and you will sail slowly and, to weather, poorly. Again, a mismatch.
> 
> ...


Have you actually been aboard a Fisher on a decently lengthy passage? How is a person of a boat able to round the major capes in the low latitude areas. BTW, they definitely ain't fast, but I 'd prefer to sail in comfort and safety over plain fast. I do agree that boats are a matter of personal taste, but mixing personal taste with facts produces semi-truths that obscure opinions.


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

Doubt you’ll get a response, it’s a 17 year old topic...


----------



## bwaherne (2 mo ago)

marcjsmith said:


> Doubt you’ll get a response, it’s a 17 year old topic...





marcjsmith said:


> Doubt you’ll get a response, it’s a 17 year old topic...


If I said nothing, most assuredly that would be true, as it probably is anyway.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

bwaherne said:


> If I said nothing, most assuredly that would be true, as it probably is anyway.


Yep, much better to start a new thread. 

2005 is tooooo old. 

Thread closed.


----------

